# [A][Blackmoore] Legacy of Matukal sucht für 10er



## Matthes (19. Oktober 2012)

*Legacy of Matukal - Together Victorious!*

*Info:*

*Gildenname:* Legacy of Matukal
*Homepage:* http://www.matukal.de
*Fraktion:* Allianz
*Server:* Blackmoore(PvP)
*Schwerpunkt:* PvE
*Kontakt in Game:* Kalirana, Khaia, Siadrith
*Erfolge:* German First 1.2 Sw:Tor, World Top 5 bis einschließlich 1.2

*Woher kommen wir:*

Der Gedanke eine Gilde zu gründen entstand im August nach der Gamescom 2010. Der damalige Grundgedanke galt dem Star Wars MMO SW:ToR auf welches wir warteten.
Als Gildennamen wählten wir "Legacy of Matukal" um einen Namen zu haben der nicht durch die Geschichte von Star Wars beeinflusst ist.
Die Herkunft des Wortes "Matukal" (http://www.matukal.de/info/about-us)

*Wer sind wir:*

Wie oben erwähnt, geht die Gründung unserer Gilde auf das Spiel Star Wars the Old Republic zurück. Da sich im Laufe der Zeit jedoch immer mehr unserer Mitglieder von SW:ToR abwandten, haben wir uns mit Release von Mists of Pandaria entschieden den Fokus auf WoW auszurichten.
Wir raiden & rekrutieren im Moment den 10 Spielermodus, jedoch möchten wir wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet den 25er angehen. Dies ist jedoch Zukunftsmusik.

*Was suchen wir:*

http://matukal.de/ga...wow/recruitment

*Was bieten wir:*

° Ein angenehmes und freundliches Gilden- und Community Klima
° Eigenen Rootserver (HP, Forum & TS). sowie YouTube Channel
° Stabile und geordnete Gilden- und Community Struktur
° Sozialkompetente, spielerfahrene Leitung
° Transparente und demokratische Entscheidungsfindung
° Erfolgsorientiertes und zielgerichtetes Spielen.

*Was erwarten wir:*

° Maximallevel (Ausnahmen mit Absprache möglich)
° Absolutes Klassenverständnis und die Fähigkeit diese mittels Theorycrafting aktuell zu halten. (Ausreichende Englischkenntnisse)
° Hohe Anwesenheitsbereitschaft im Rahmen der Gildenregeln
° Team- und Kommunikationsfähigkeit.
° Deine Ausrüstung sollte auf dem bestmöglichen Stand sein. (verzaubert, gesockelt & reforged)
° Spielverständnis, Movement, Leistungsbereitschaft und Zuverlässigkeit
° "Wipe-Bereitschaft" und "Flame-Resistenz"

*Wann spielen wir

*Im Moment haben wir 4 feste Raidtage.
 Wir bestreiten zur Zeit 10er Raids.

 ° MI, DO, SO & MO - Einladung: 18:45 | Start: 19:00 | Ende: 23:00​​*Worauf wartet ihr?*

Schaut in unseren Recruitmentbereich und bewerbt euch noch heute! ​


----------



## Matthes (26. Oktober 2012)

/push


----------



## Matthes (4. November 2012)

/push


----------



## Matthes (13. November 2012)

Inhalt erneut angepasst


----------



## Matthes (21. November 2012)

Das RL bleibt nicht stehen und immer wieder ändern sich Umstände, daher haben wir eine Umfrage zur den Raidtagen gemacht.

Im Ergebnis haben wir nun 4 Raidtage: Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Sonntag & Montag von 19 Uhr bis 23:00

Ich habe dies bereits im Eingangspost verändert und wir freuen uns auf weitere Bewerbungen.


----------



## Matthes (23. November 2012)

Nicht nur MMO's, sondern auch wir haben Wartungsarbeiten.
Im Zuge des Rebootes der Homepage und des neuinstallieren des Servers, wird dieser für dieses Wochenende nicht erreichbar sein.


*Beginn:* 23.11.2012 11:00
*Ende:* geplant 25.11.2012
Bewerber die es nicht bis zum 25.11. aushalten, können gerne eine Mail an iviatthes@gmail.com schreiben. Ich werde versuchen alle Fragen schnellstmöglich auch zu beantworten.

Besonders über Resto-Shamis und Priester würden wir uns freuen.

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------

